# Mvp



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I was think Lauren Jackson was the MVP - without a doubt. Now, I am seriously doubting she deserves the MVP - part of be the Most Valuable Player is making your team better. I would argue that her team is NOT better this year. Two weeks ago, I would have argued a different way.

So, if Lauren is not the MVP, who is? 

IMO - Lisa Leslie does not deserve it - she missed too many games. I am starting to think Swin Cash deserves it. Thoughts?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I still say L.J. If leslie hadnt missed so many games then she would have deserved to get it.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

You pick LJ even though the Storm didn't make the playoffs this year and they did last year?


----------



## rickybrb (May 8, 2003)

*MVP*

I'm a Strom fan and I thought Lauren Jackson had it locked up..but Seattle is NOT in the playoffs..kind of the Alex Rodriguez effect..great player but your team is not in the hunt..you deserve it but shouldn't get it..saying that to say if I was given a vote I'd vote for Swin Cash now instead of Lauren.


----------



## boldhead (May 9, 2003)

how can you say that Swin Cash is better than L.J ???
you probably need glasses...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>boldhead</b>!
> how can you say that Swin Cash is better than L.J ???
> you probably need glasses...


I don't think anyone is saying Swin is better....Most Valuable Player doesn't mean "best" player. It means the player that was most valuable. Had Lauren raised the bar and made the Seattle Storm better.... (playoff bound, etc. etc.) I would say LJ for sure. She didn't. She was AWESOME but was not as VALUABLE as Swin Cash.

My two cents worth.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Its tough... but I read Lieberman-Cline's article and she made some very valid points. LJ does more for her team than Swin does. As LJ goes so does the Storm, whereas if Swin goes down, you have a bevy of other players (Powell, Nolen, Ruth Riley, Cheryl Ford, Holland-Korn to name a few) that can and will step up.

We also have to keep in mind that the WNBA is much better this year which makes it all the more amazing that LJ is keeping her team above water with essentially the same team.

My vote is for LJ, a couple weeks ago I would have been more adamant, but Swin is definitely a close second now.

STuart


----------



## doger30 (May 3, 2003)

i don't think it was lj's fault the storm stunk. but it is mvp not the best so i'm going swin. but by no means is swin better than lj


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Lauren Jackson is definitely the better player, but I don't think she's deserving of the award if her team isn't even in the playoffs. Swin Cash seems like a lock for MVP. The worst to first story is great. But when I look at the Shock's roster, there is no reason for them not to be the best team. Rookie of the Year, MVP, Most Improved, and Coach of the Year should all be in Detroit, imo.


----------



## Kobe4King (Jul 8, 2003)

personally i think LJ, she doesnt really have a supporting cast like swin cash, and up until the last 2 weeks of the season lj lifted her team to new heights. unfortunatly the storm got drugged or something cuz otherwise it would have been unamimous for lj


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kobe4King</b>!
> personally i think LJ, she doesnt really have a supporting cast like swin cash, and up until the last 2 weeks of the season lj lifted her team to new heights. unfortunatly the storm got drugged or something cuz otherwise it would have been unamimous for lj


Lifted her team to new heights? What new heights?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

as much as i hate to admit it, lisa leslie should be MVP. At first i thught it should be lj, but now i KNOW it should be Lisa.


----------



## rickybrb (May 8, 2003)

*MVP debate*

to "boldhead" who thinks people are saying Swin Cash wi "better" than Lauren Jackson, and who said those who think that way need glasses!..c'mon what is wrong with you! It's evident you must not watch much sports because the MVP award IS NOT FOR THE BEST PLAYER it's for the player who is the most valuable to their team in terms of making them winners. Alex Rodriguez is arguably the best player in baseball along with Barry Bonds. Bonds team makes the World Series he wins the MVP. Alex's team misses the playoffs he doesn't. It's the old adage we can finish out of the running with you or without you. Lauren was a lock in my mind until the Storm missed the playoffs..she could still possibly win it but the race is much tighter than it would have been if the Storm was still playing...and remember the people voting on the MVP are not you and me..it's the media and that's the way they've done it for years. I still think that Lauren might win it but it will be closer than it should have been because of the way the Strom finished the year.


----------

